# Stop buying new tires locally, you're wasting money.



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

I used to think tires was one of those things you had to buy locally, from Walmart tire center or a tire shop because it would cost too much to ship... I was wrong.

The cheapest new tires at walmart or a local tire shop cost $380 - $420, including mounting (installation).

Instead, search for tires on eBay motors and amazon, once you do the search, it will ask you to enter your vehicle make and model so you're only shown tires that are the right size for your vehicle. Expect to pay $130 - $200 for 4 new tires, shipping included. Once the tires arrive call local tire shops and ask what they charge for mounting new tires. Some places will refuse, if you didn't buy the tires at their shop, but I found a place that charges $20 per and you should be able too. If you can't, just bring your tires to a Walmart Auto Center for mounting, they charge $25 per tire, even at that price, you're paying $300 total for new tires instead of $400.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Good idea. I go a step further, although I wouldn't necessarily recommend it to everyone. That is, buying used tires. You can often find them on eBay, though local shops may also have them. I've purchased tires with up to 9-10/32nd's of tread for around half the normal price. Most tires only come with 10-11/32's so that's a pretty good deal when considering $$$/lifespan ratio. I also drive a bit "spirited" (when I don't have pax in the car) so I tend to burn through tires pretty quickly. 

The risk is buying an "old" tire, that is, one that may have good tread but is several years old. Most tires have a maximum lifespan of 5-7 years. Even if it has plenty of tread the rubber itself weakens over time. Also, the tire may have punctures that the seller doesn't disclose. There are sellers on eBay that provide the age and whether the tire has punctures or not on their listings. I've purchased four used tires on eBay so far with good results.

Local is also an option though I find their prices aren't as competitive as eBay. You can often find a good deal though. The local Discount Tire had 3 practically new Bridgestone Blizzaks they had to take off an AWD in exchange for new ones due to the customer having the optional full replacement warranty. Due to treadwear needing to be uniform on AWD, the shop had to replace all four. They sold me the other three take-offs for half price and threw the 4th in (new) for 75% of retail. The take-offs had 10/32's on them (new is 11/32's for Blizzaks). Got the whole set, mounted and balanced for about $400. New would have been $750 or so.


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

losiglow said:


> Good idea. I go a step further, although I wouldn't necessarily recommend it to everyone. That is, buying used tires. You can often find them on eBay, though local shops may also have them. I've purchased tires with up to 9-10/32nd's of tread for around half the normal price. Most tires only come with 10-11/32's so that's a pretty good deal when considering $$$/lifespan ratio. I also drive a bit "spirited" (when I don't have pax in the car) so I tend to burn through tires pretty quickly.
> 
> The risk is buying an "old" tire, that is, one that may have good tread but is several years old. Most tires have a maximum lifespan of 5-7 years. Even if it has plenty of tread the rubber itself weakens over time. Also, the tire may have punctures that the seller doesn't disclose. There are sellers on eBay that provide the age and whether the tire has punctures or not on their listings. I've purchased four used tires on eBay so far with good results.
> 
> Local is also an option though I find their prices aren't as competitive as eBay. You can often find a good deal though. The local Discount Tire had 3 practically new Bridgestone Blizzaks they had to take off an AWD in exchange for new ones due to the customer having the optional full replacement warranty. Due to treadwear needing to be uniform on AWD, the shop had to replace all four. They sold me the other three take-offs for half price and threw the 4th in (new) for 75% of retail. The take-offs had 10/32's on them (new is 11/32's for Blizzaks). Got the whole set, mounted and balanced for about $400. New would have been $750 or so.


If you're going to go though the hassle of getting tires, just get new ones. I wouldn't trust used tires.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> I used to think tires was one of those things you had to buy locally, from Walmart tire center or a tire shop because it would cost too much to ship... I was wrong.
> 
> The cheapest new tires at walmart or a local tire shop cost $380 - $420, including mounting (installation).
> 
> Instead, search for tires on eBay motors and amazon, once you do the search, it will ask you to enter your vehicle make and model so you're only shown tires that are the right size for your vehicle. Expect to pay $130 - $200 for 4 new tires, shipping included. Once the tires arrive call local tire shops and ask what they charge for mounting new tires. Some places will refuse, if you didn't buy the tires at their shop, but I found a place that charges $20 per and you should be able too. If you can't, just bring your tires to a Walmart Auto Center for mounting, they charge $25 per tire, even at that price, you're paying $300 total for new tires instead of $400.


I was surprised, just looked on Amazon and yeah, pretty decent prices. Amazon also offers installation arranged, they ship tires directly to installer and in my area it's either $10 or $20 a tire to install. All in all, I have a larger vehicle, looks like about $600 for a good set of long wear tires including install, better than the $750 or so Firestone would charge. Thanks for suggesting!


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> If you're going to go though the hassle of getting tires, just get new ones. I wouldn't trust used tires.


I'm a gearhead. Do all my own maintenance and repairs. I've got plenty of experience with tires and know what to look for. So that tactic is just me. I feel it's worth the risk. But like I said, it's not for everyone.


----------



## jayrock (May 4, 2018)

i buy prius tires for $29 shipped each when on sale. Usually its like $29 so i stock up for the fleet when on sale. Also i got a deal with my tire guy for mount/balance so its worked out well. Also i tend to have ready to go wheels so when i need to repair a flat for a driver i just swap the rim.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

WAY too much work for DIY tire replacement. Easier to just go to Costco and have them replace it. If you want to be totally cheap, get the Costco people to give you a written price for tires, then go somewhere like Firestone that has 200% price matching. The difference, at least, should save enough to pay for your Costco membership.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I buy used ones, latest set is a pair of Michelin Premier, 1/2 tread left, 4 years old. They were $40 each mounted and installed. I should get at least 20k miles out of them. I hit so many potholes here that I blow out sidewalls on the tires. Would have been close to $280 to buy those same tires, have them mounted and would have to see about road hazard warranty.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

> *Stop buying new tires locally, you're wasting money.*


That Statement is not entirely true.
I did a search for the cheapest *305/40/R22* (my Size) just to see what would come up.

Ebay: Lionhart LH-TEN came out to be $116.00 per Tire. Free Shipping.
My Local store, where I can walk to, Allen Tire = $119.00 per Tire. (plus Install, etc of course) 
Lexani Tires locally = $109.00

Now obviously, Ebay is a little bit cheaper, alright. 3 bucks.
Plus, you will be hit with Installation, Tire Disposal fees, etc.

But, by going to my local Store, I got the warranty, support the local economy, get the free Rotation every 5K miles, etc.
I have been going to that place for many years now, and get a free flat fix for Tires that they didn't even installed.
Good Guys. They deserve my Business.
If I could safe $50 or so on each Tire, ok that might be a different Story. But $3.00/tire?
No way. I don't bring my own Eggs when I go to Norms.
Btw, I don't run the Lionhart on my Vehicle, I use Toyo Proxes before some of you start screaming.

my 2 cents.
YMMV.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Three points, and then I'll shut up.

1) When you buy tires locally where you can see and touch them, you can also check the date codes to ensure you're not buying outdated expired six year old stock tires. The date code is a four digit code that follows the DOT number on the sidewall. If it's not on one side it'll be on the other. Two digit week, two digit year. 4918 would be a brand new tire, it's probably still warm. 2412 would be a six and a half year old tire and you do NOT want to put that on your car, especially if you're paying a new tire price for it. If there is NO DATE CODE the tire is likely older than 2000. Go ahead and check the compact spares in your older cars and see what I mean.

2) Tire shops don't like installing internet bought tires. There are exceptions, and sometimes there are shops that love it, because they know they don't have to warranty a danged thing because they are customer provided parts. But some shops don't want the liability at all. In today's litigious society, why bother? You will pay full price for mounting, balancing, new valve stems, TPMS rebuild kits, and old tire disposal. Shopping around to multiple local shops will probably save you a decent chunk of money without losing the value of a warrantied service visit.

3) Best of luck to you in finding anyone to give you ROAD HAZARD protection. Sure, TireRack offers it, and some of their partner shops will help you out, but what happens when you're in BFE with a roofing nail shoved in your sidewall and the local Firestone/Goodyear/NTB/whatever decides they don't like TireRack that day and refuse to service you at no charge? Then you have to pay for it, submit a receipt, wait for TR to decide if they want to reimburse you, make you take a loss, et cetera. "Sorry we won't pay for service at those rates, those exceed our customer guidelines for reimbursement".

You have fun with that. I'll do a couple internet searches. Make a couple phone calls. I might not save $150, but I'll save $100 and have the peace of mind that comes with everything being done in one place and knowing I can count on them to take care of me when the rubber fails to meet the road.

Edit: Oh, and I will absolutely buy a used tire when the situation warrants. But not for a vehicle I need to drive for work purposes. Too much at stake. For a weekend fun vehicle, sure. And not for my wife's vehicle. She gets new. She gets road hazard. She gets tire replacement certificates. She gets AAA. Not taking any chances.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

I buy them online from tirerack or simpletire.I buy the cheapest ones and make sure you rotate often and they will last.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Jesus, you remind of that gf who walks in and finds the guys car in 2 seconds. 

Just goto America's or discount tire and Ask for Continentals Pure or True contact tires. Rated #1 by Consumer Reports.

I heard that.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

occupant said:


> Three points, and then I'll shut up.
> 
> 1) When you buy tires locally where you can see and touch them, you can also check the date codes to ensure you're not buying outdated expired six year old stock tires. The date code is a four digit code that follows the DOT number on the sidewall. If it's not on one side it'll be on the other. Two digit week, two digit year. 4918 would be a brand new tire, it's probably still warm. 2412 would be a six and a half year old tire and you do NOT want to put that on your car, especially if you're paying a new tire price for it. If there is NO DATE CODE the tire is likely older than 2000. Go ahead and check the compact spares in your older cars and see what I mean.
> 
> ...


I was going to agree with you 100%, occupant , until you mentioned that you buy used Tires.
Using used Tires is like playing Russian roulette. You never know where they came from.
Do they have/had punctures?
Have they been maintained well?
Have they ever been run flat?
Etc., etc.
If you buy used tires and eff yourself up, more power to you.
But if you hurt innocent Bystanders/Pax, you are in for a Sh!tstorm for the next few Years.
I hope you don't have a House, because once the injured Pax is through with you, that House is gone.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Snowblind said:


> I was going to agree with you 100%, occupant , until you mentioned that you buy used Tires.
> Using used Tires is like playing Russian roulette. You never know where they came from.
> Do they have/had punctures?
> Have they been maintained well?
> ...


If you had read the entire sentence you'd see I'll buy used tires for hobby/weekend vehicles. NOT FOR WORK PURPOSES.

The last used tire I bought was a set of four 215/75R14 from a Ranger pickup for a 1976 Gran Torino. It needs GR78-14 which translates to 225/75R14. Now, you go try and find 225/75R14 tires. Go ahead. Take your time. Try to find ANY that AREN'T trailer tires. Try to find ANYTHING 14 inch that's big enough for a large land yacht, as of five years ago. Hankook makes ONE TIRE in 215/75R14...

https://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=Hankook&tireModel=Optimo+H724&partnum=175SR4H724W

Everything else is Trailer Service only.

225/70R14 would work better, and there are a whole four models of tire available on TireRack in that size, only one under $100 a tire.

Chew on this.

I paid $100 for the set of four tires on four steel wheels with a set of four chrome trim rings, center caps, with new valve stems. The guy bought them new 4 years prior. Used for one summer, then the transmission went out in the truck. He took the tires off, put them up in the barn and ended up buying a Chevy Colorado to replace the Ranger. So, with a different bolt pattern and tire size he didn't need them and they sat up in the rafters of a barn for 3 years. He wanted to keep them for a trailer but then the trailer he bought had 6 lug wheels too. So that's when he decided to sell, figuring nothing uses 14 inch 5x4.5 lug wheels anymore. Not even newer Fords use them they all went to 5x108 and 5x127 or 6 lug.

Frankly it doesn't matter if you agree with me or not, what percentage, what portion, to what degree, you can either agree with me and be right or you can be wrong, I don't care.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

I have a unique size so tire shops never have used tires and they only have one brand in stock which cost $160 a tire. 
So I buy mine from Tire Rack for less than $100 each and have them shipped to Firestone and installed. 
I also keep the best tire, when replacing sets, to use as a backup so I can get back to work quickly instead of waiting 2-3 days for shipping.


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

TBone said:


> I have a unique size so tire shops never have used tires and they only have one brand in stock which cost $160 a tire.
> So I buy mine from Tire Rack for less than $100 each and have them shipped to Firestone and installed.
> I also keep the best tire, when replacing sets, to use as a backup so I can get back to work quickly instead of waiting 2-3 days for shipping.


 Just buy the next size wider. You might have to go one size smaller on the sidewall.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

TBone said:


> I have a unique size so tire shops never have used tires and they only have one brand in stock which cost $160 a tire.
> So I buy mine from Tire Rack for less than $100 each and have them shipped to Firestone and installed.
> I also keep the best tire, when replacing sets, to use as a backup so I can get back to work quickly instead of waiting 2-3 days for shipping.


Excellent idea. That's one thing I can't stand about my Malibu, the tire size is available either as a cheap Chinese tire for $75 at Pep Boys or they are $150 and up in anything anywhere else.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

occupant said:


> Excellent idea. That's one thing I can't stand about my Malibu, the tire size is available either as a cheap Chinese tire for $75 at Pep Boys or they are $150 and up in anything anywhere else.


 What is wrong with 225/70/14 ?
https://www.allentireco.com/search/results

Still, all no reasons to buy used Tires. *I did read all of your post*, in it's entirety, but the moment you hit public Streets with those used tires, you are endangering others.



> Hankook makes ONE TIRE in 215/75R14...


So do Cooper, GT Radial and Toyo.



> ... and be right or you can be wrong, I don't care.


That is the problem with you Folks, *no-one cares anymore*.


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

MadePenniesToday said:


> Just buy the next size wider. You might have to go one size smaller on the sidewall.


I went from 215/45/18 to 225/45/18 once and it throws the speedometer off by 2 mph. The next proper size up, 245/40/18, requires wider rims.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

Snowblind said:


> What is wrong with 225/70/14 ?
> https://www.allentireco.com/search/results


https://www.allentireco.com/search/results

I spec'd a 75 profile for that car because they don't make a 78. The GVWR of the Torino EXCEEDED that of the load index of four of any of the 70 series tires available at that time. You need a 75 series to carry that heavy of a car. Alternatively I was looking at getting 15 or 16 inch wheels to have a better choice of meat to drive on. But then I found that guy with the tires in his barn and it was perfect.



Snowblind said:


> Still, all no reasons to buy used Tires. *I did read all of your post*, in it's entirety, but the moment you hit public Streets with those used tires, you are endangering others.


Do you put new tires on your car every day you drive it? Guess what, slick, you've been driving on USED TIRES this WHOLE TIME! Did you buy a used car any time in your life? Guess what, pal, that car had used tires on it when you got it. You don't know every pothole it hit with the previous owner. You don't know how many times they drove it six blocks down the road to add air for ten days in a row until they got a paycheck and could afford to get it patched or worse yet, plugged. Try rubbing a couple brain cells together, your argument is invalid.



Snowblind said:


> So do Cooper, GT Radial and Toyo.


Oh, you mean all the ones with white letters? Um, eww? I can't even with you!



Snowblind said:


> That is the problem with you Folks, *no-one cares anymore*.


Oh, I care, just not about things I don't care about. I guess you just can't seem to appreciate older cars. What if some jogger listening to an NPR podcast trips over a speed bump in a parking lot, blinded by my shiny bumper, and rolls right into the path of a Smart Car, killing both occupants of the car and getting them a purple bruise on their tight little hiney? WILL YOU PLAY THE WORLDS SMALLEST VIOLIN FOR THEM?


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Problem will be rotation and balance

Just stick with discount or Walmart
Walmart is open 7 days, they can do rotation and balance when you do the oil change, and it is free ... also purchase the road hazard


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

My life is worth more than the $200-300 I will save by using this advice.


----------



## xgamrgeekx (Dec 1, 2018)

Nope. We got tires guys. My family has taken our cars to them for years now. I'll even trust em to put used tires on, because they still come with the guarantee.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

LMAO such terrible advice.

I previously bought used tires for years until I decided to buy michelins that are rated for 90,000 miles. 67k miles later, great & have tread. Never buy cheap tire makes new or used. If you get used, go to a place that lets you inspect the tire on the inside, see where it's been patched & how many times..


----------



## USMCX (Jul 13, 2015)

losiglow said:


> I'm a gearhead. Do all my own maintenance and repairs. I've got plenty of experience with tires and know what to look for. So that tactic is just me. I feel it's worth the risk. But like I said, it's not for everyone.


Hey then maybe you can answer this question how do I get that TPMS sensor light to get out of my screen. That light came on after I had two of my tires replaced and I have never been able to get it off since it's been about five years and it drives me nuts


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

losiglow said:


> Good idea. I go a step further, although I wouldn't necessarily recommend it to everyone. That is, buying used tires. You can often find them on eBay, though local shops may also have them. I've purchased tires with up to 9-10/32nd's of tread for around half the normal price. Most tires only come with 10-11/32's so that's a pretty good deal when considering $$$/lifespan ratio. I also drive a bit "spirited" (when I don't have pax in the car) so I tend to burn through tires pretty quickly.
> 
> The risk is buying an "old" tire, that is, one that may have good tread but is several years old. Most tires have a maximum lifespan of 5-7 years. Even if it has plenty of tread the rubber itself weakens over time. Also, the tire may have punctures that the seller doesn't disclose. There are sellers on eBay that provide the age and whether the tire has punctures or not on their listings. I've purchased four used tires on eBay so far with good results.
> 
> Local is also an option though I find their prices aren't as competitive as eBay. You can often find a good deal though. The local Discount Tire had 3 practically new Bridgestone Blizzaks they had to take off an AWD in exchange for new ones due to the customer having the optional full replacement warranty. Due to treadwear needing to be uniform on AWD, the shop had to replace all four. They sold me the other three take-offs for half price and threw the 4th in (new) for 75% of retail. The take-offs had 10/32's on them (new is 11/32's for Blizzaks). Got the whole set, mounted and balanced for about $400. New would have been $750 or so.


"spirited" = reckless


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

For Chinese no name tires with no warranty? Sure.

I just put new Firestones on my car ($94 each, $104 installed). The next lowest tire was a $75 Cung-Li brand with no treadwear guarantee. No thanks. For used tires... I would do it. I go to the junk yard and see TONS of good tires still on cars. I just don't want to mess with them.

You should always get an alignment check (usually free) when you put new tires on. Walmart/Costco can't do this.

The only time I saved big money was buying motorcycle tires online. Car tires? Not really. I have a pretty well equipped 1000sq/ft garage and have rebuilt many, many antique vehicles (your passenger car tires are cheap compared to period correct reproductions... I was paying $350 per tire for my Chevvy.



Snowblind said:


> I was going to agree with you 100%, occupant , until you mentioned that you buy used Tires.
> Using used Tires is like playing Russian roulette. You never know where they came from.
> Do they have/had punctures?
> Have they been maintained well?
> ...


Any used tire shop will let you inspect the tire. From the inside finding a repair is easy... look for the plug/patch.

That 'maintenance' do you do on a tire? ABSOLUTELY NONE. As long as the tread is even ($5 tread gauge) and the rubber is not cracking on the sidewall ITS A GOOD TIRE.

You're making up things that are easily seen and avoided.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

occupant said:


> Three points, and then I'll shut up.
> 
> 1) When you buy tires locally where you can see and touch them, you can also check the date codes to ensure you're not buying outdated expired six year old stock tires. The date code is a four digit code that follows the DOT number on the sidewall. If it's not on one side it'll be on the other. Two digit week, two digit year. 4918 would be a brand new tire, it's probably still warm. 2412 would be a six and a half year old tire and you do NOT want to put that on your car, especially if you're paying a new tire price for it. If there is NO DATE CODE the tire is likely older than 2000. Go ahead and check the compact spares in your older cars and see what I mean.
> 
> ...


Discount Tire the way forward,jmo



NOXDriver said:


> For Chinese no name tires with no warranty? Sure.
> 
> I just put new Firestones on my car ($94 each, $104 installed). The next lowest tire was a $75 Cung-Li brand with no treadwear guarantee. No thanks. For used tires... I would do it. I go to the junk yard and see TONS of good tires still on cars. I just don't want to mess with them.
> 
> ...


I have westlake Chinese tires on rear, & Malaysion GT radials on front of car from Discount tires, they've been on sine June 2018,so far, no problmo's,jmio


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

USMCX said:


> Hey then maybe you can answer this question how do I get that TPMS sensor light to get out of my screen. That light came on after I had two of my tires replaced and I have never been able to get it off since it's been about five years and it drives me nuts


You need to either get the sensors replaced or reprogrammed to their current positions.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

NOXDriver , you can argue whatever you want, I have never and never will buy used Tires.
The Tires I have on my Vehicles came brand new from the Shelf, they have been on my Vehicles, and they will be driven until I have less than 4 mm left on the Tread. They are rotated every 5K miles. Pressure is monitored on my Dash.
Those Tires are the only thing between my Car and the Street. If I can minimize Risk, I will.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Snowblind said:


> NOXDriver , you can argue whatever you want, I have never and never will buy used Tires.
> The Tires I have on my Vehicles came brand new from the Shelf, they have been on my Vehicles, and they will be driven until I have less than 4 mm left on the Tread. They are rotated every 5K miles. Pressure is monitored on my Dash.
> Those Tires are the only thing between my Car and the Street. If I can minimize Risk, I will.


how much do you spend to rotate your tires at 5K miles?



USMCX said:


> Hey then maybe you can answer this question how do I get that TPMS sensor light to get out of my screen. That light came on after I had two of my tires replaced and I have never been able to get it off since it's been about five years and it drives me nuts


did you go back to the tire guy after this happened and ask him whats with the lite on? & what did he say? asking for a friend,jmo



USMCX said:


> Hey then maybe you can answer this question how do I get that TPMS sensor light to get out of my screen. That light came on after I had two of my tires replaced and I have never been able to get it off since it's been about five years and it drives me nuts


also take some black electrical tape and put it over the lite, problem solved,jmo


----------



## xgamrgeekx (Dec 1, 2018)

USMCX said:


> Hey then maybe you can answer this question how do I get that TPMS sensor light to get out of my screen. That light came on after I had two of my tires replaced and I have never been able to get it off since it's been about five years and it drives me nuts


If you mean the tire pressure sensor, a guy at the Kia dealership told me they have to fill the tire, release some pressure, then do it again? Something to that effect. My tires are also filled with nitrogen, if that has anything to do with it? That damn light comes on every time it gets a little colder than it's been...


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

xgamrgeekx said:


> If you mean the tire pressure sensor, a guy at the Kia dealership told me they have to fill the tire, release some pressure, then do it again? Something to that effect. My tires are also filled with nitrogen, if that has anything to do with it? That damn light comes on every time it gets a little colder than it's been...


i saw a video of a guy filling a tire with concrete,no more flats?jmo


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

1974toyota said:


> how much do you spend to rotate your tires at 5K miles?


My Tireshop gives me free Rotation ervery 5K miles.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Snowblind said:


> My Tireshop gives me free Rotation ervery 5K miles.


not bad


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

occupant said:


> The date code is a four digit code that follows the DOT number on the sidewall. If it's not on one side it'll be on the other. Two digit week, two digit year. 4918 would be a brand new tire, it's probably still warm. 2412 would be a six and a half year old tire and you do NOT want to put that on your car, especially if you're paying a new tire price for it. If there is NO DATE CODE the tire is likely older than 2000. Go ahead and check the compact spares in your older cars and see what I mean.


Bingo bango bongo... exactly.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

xgamrgeekx said:


> My tires are also filled with nitrogen, if that has anything to do with it ? That damn light comes on every time it gets a little colder than it's been...


It should be the opposite. I'd check your rims to see if they are bent, and your valve stems too.

Air is made up of roughly 79% nitrogen and 21 % oxygen. The 21% oxygen can dissipate in extreme cold temps, and slowly leak out of a tire as well, due to the changes that take place in steel alloys and rubber. Filling your tires with 100% nitrogen results in a more stable environment. This is one reason why the SR-71 had 100% nitrogen in it's tires.

In my experience of using nitrogren for 10 years in vehicles with TPMS I have had no issues. Once I made the switch all my problems stopped. I live in a climate that goes from 50F to -40F in the winter, and the temps can change 30F in a couple of hours.

Most TPMS systems trigger the light if there is as little as a half pound of PSI variance between wheels.


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> If you're going to go though the hassle of getting tires, just get new ones. I wouldn't trust used tires.


Do you buy new tires everyday because the minute you drive on them they are "used".



Snowblind said:


> Do they have/had punctures?
> Have they been maintained well?
> Have they ever been run flat?


Tire maintenance like rotating and proper alignment, that's easy to tell.......JUST LOOK at the tire!



Snowblind said:


> the moment you hit public Streets with those used tires, you are endangering others.


Dumbest comment of the year award goes to....



Snowblind said:


> I have never and never will buy used Tires


Have you ever bought a used car? I know everyone on this site recommends buying a used car but nobody recommends buying new tires on all used cars. You know why because tires are easy to diagnose it's a complicated process called JUST LOOK at the them!!!!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

When buying tires get the code from the tires and check the date of manufacture. New tires that sat around for years can be worthless if they were not stored properly. Tires can dry rot. Personally I will pass on buying used tires. If I buy a used car I inspect the tires and replace them when needed with new tire not used tires. 

Everyone needs to do what is right for them, if it is right for you than it is not wrong.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> I used to think tires was one of those things you had to buy locally, from Walmart tire center or a tire shop because it would cost too much to ship... I was wrong.
> 
> The cheapest new tires at walmart or a local tire shop cost $380 - $420, including mounting (installation).
> 
> Instead, search for tires on eBay motors and amazon, once you do the search, it will ask you to enter your vehicle make and model so you're only shown tires that are the right size for your vehicle. Expect to pay $130 - $200 for 4 new tires, shipping included. Once the tires arrive call local tire shops and ask what they charge for mounting new tires. Some places will refuse, if you didn't buy the tires at their shop, but I found a place that charges $20 per and you should be able too. If you can't, just bring your tires to a Walmart Auto Center for mounting, they charge $25 per tire, even at that price, you're paying $300 total for new tires instead of $400.


Show me the Pirelli all seasons for$130.00 please?

Free shipping ?


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Show me the Pirelli all seasons for$130.00 please?
> 
> Free shipping ?


Not going to match the tire brand for you. This thread is for people who want to save money, not people who buy tires like they buy their favorite brand of toilet paper. Give me the year, make and model of your car and I'll look up how much new tires will cost, shipping included.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> What's the year, make and model of your car and I'll look up how much new tires will cost, including shipping.


I just bought 2 hood strutts for a Ford Taurus i picked up at auction. Sixity Auto online. $16.00 for a pair
Advance Auto had wanted $26.00 Each !
$52.00 PLUS $5.20 sales tax.
$57.20 which they wanted NOW while i waited for shipping. . .
I paid$16.00 flat for 2 with free shipping.
$41.20 Savings.

But Tire Rack prices dont impress me


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> I just bought 2 hood strutts for a Ford Taurus i picked up at auction. Sixuty Auto online. $16.00 for a pair
> Advance Auto had wanted $26.00 Each !
> $52.00 PLUS $5.20 sales tax.
> $57.20 which they wanted NOW while i waited for shipping. . .
> ...


You're complaining and can't even provide the basic info I asked for to help you. Sorry, this thread isn't for you.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Worth checking out. 
Cabin air filters, spark plugs, sensors, transmission rebuild kits,coils . . . 
Brakes . . . massive savings. Free shipping.

From Plymouth to Mercedes


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

I tried buying used tires on Ebay 3 times and all 3 times they cancelled the sale saying the tire didnt pass inspection lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> You're complaining and can't even provide the basic info I asked for to help you. Sorry, this thread isn't for you.


205/55/16. H speed rating.

Ever have a tire RIP during installation ?
New tire. Just tear bead seal right off . . .

I have.

Store got Another one right off shelf.

Try THAT with a 3rd party installer.

( i live 1/2 mile from a multibrand regional tire distribution center. They cant beat Sams. Not with $80.00 discount on 4 and $60.00 in store discount)


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

While you can find reasonably priced tires online, you might want to shop locally, too, before pulling the trigger.

Just bought a set of 275/60-20 Goodyear SR-As for my truck from local Discount Tire: $614.43 out the door with road hazard (guy threw them in for free as I'm a frequent customer at that store) and $100 worth of mail-in rebates still coming. Fresh tires from the last weeks of 2018, too. Ahh..., the smell of fresh rubber in the morning.

Tire Rack, Amazon or Ebay couldn't beat that.


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> 205/55/16. H speed rating.
> 
> Ever have a tire RIP during installation ?
> New tire. Just tear bead seal right off . . .
> ...


Here you go, $177 for 4 new tires size 205/55/R16, shipping included. You're welcome. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MZB4V16/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

P.S.- also make sure your tire source doesnt buy factory seconds, Remoulds, B rated Quality Control tires, Blemish tires.

Some prices are cheaper for a Reason.

Wal Mart specializes in these.


----------



## HyundaiBigDog (Dec 15, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> P.S.- also make sure your tire source doesnt buy factory seconds, Remoulds, B rated Quality Control tires.
> 
> Wal Mart specializes in these.


Lol, you're just like a pax who shows up late, drinks a water and rates me 4 stars.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

O


HyundaiBigDog said:


> Lol, you're just like a pax who shows up late, drinks a water and rates me 4 stars.


 Gee.

Must be the First time i ever discuss tires on This Forum.

Silly Me . . . . .

Thats Chineese Westlakes !
I dont want to kill my passengers !
I want Pirellis !


HyundaiBigDog said:


> Here you go, $177 for 4 new tires size 205/55/R16, shipping included. You're welcome. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MZB4V16/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

4 New Pirelli Cinturato P7 205/55R16 91V High Performance Tires - $259.99

https://www.ebay.com/itm/4-New-Pire...d:g:-RIAAOSwysFcIF8T:rk:1:pf:1&frcectupt=true


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FLKeys said:


> 4 New Pirelli Cinturato P7 205/55R16 91V High Performance Tires - $259.99
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/4-New-Pirelli-Cinturato-P7-205-55R16-91V-High-Performance-Tires/303007105517?fits=Aspect+Ratio:55|Section+Width:205|Rim+Diameter:16&epid=18027118663&hash=item468ca181ed:g:-RIAAOSwysFcIF8T:rk:1f:1&frcectupt=true


Yes !
Pirellus do not Hydroplane.
In South Florida you understand the Value of Not Hydroplaning at 80m.p.h. when it rains 180 days plus out of the year !


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> Here you go, $177 for 4 new tires size 205/55/R16, shipping included. You're welcome. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MZB4V16/?tag=ubne0c-20


44 bucks per tire at Discounttire. Juss' sayin...

Those awesome Chinese top shelf tires...


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I really like the Pirelli Tires a set for my car if $499 and well worth it. They hold up well down here.


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

I just put Pirelli Scorpion Verde AS on my Escalade. These are awesome. Way better than the Bridgestone dueller OEM's (Which only gave me 35k miles and SUCKED in the rain). 4 days of solid rain in LA 2 weeks ago and they handled perfectly well. 

285/45/r22 bought em locally for 1050, tax and installation included. Prolly could have saved a few pennies, but if I waited, I might have trashed the car and/or not been able to drive in the rain (which paid for the tires in 3 days).


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

LAWeasel said:


> I just put Pirelli Scorpion Verde AS on my Escalade. These are awesome. Way better than the Bridgestone dueller OEM's (Which only gave me 35k miles and SUCKED in the rain). 4 days of solid rain in LA 2 weeks ago and they handled perfectly well.
> 
> 285/45/r22 bought em locally for 1050, tax and installation included. Prolly could have saved a few pennies, but if I waited, I might have trashed the car and/or not been able to drive in the rain (which paid for the tires in 3 days).


LAWeasel That is a good Price for that Tire. I checked, and my local Shop wanted $1122.00 incl. everything.
I use the Toyo Proxes S/T, a similar Tire and not quiet as costly. 
I used the Pirelli's in Germany a lot, but over here in the hot Climate in LA they tended to crack on the Side-walls, or gotten too hard on the Profile, then became noisy. Perhaps the heat?


----------



## Ms. Collette (Feb 26, 2016)

I buy tires internationally.


----------



## LAWeasel (Nov 27, 2018)

Snowblind said:


> LAWeasel That is a good Price for that Tire. I checked, and my local Shop wanted $1122.00 incl. everything.
> I use the Toyo Proxes S/T, a similar Tire and not quiet as costly.
> I used the Pirelli's in Germany a lot, but over here in the hot Climate in LA they tended to crack on the Side-walls, or gotten too hard on the Profile, then became noisy. Perhaps the heat?


Since you're in LA: got them at Hanks on Ventura in the valley. Those guys were superfast. In and out in less than 40 minutes. My other choice was Michelin premiers, but my research lead me to believe you were paying for a smoother ride at the expense of tread life.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Yeah, the Michelin's are very nice Tires. I got mine (Toyo) from Allen Tire's here in Lakewood, they are in walking Distance.
Like mentioned before, I like a good Price, good Service and keep the Business local.


----------



## AlmostJaded (Jan 25, 2019)

Lot's of "consumer-level" comments here from people who's expertise on tires extends to internet searches and talking to a guy they know, lol.

I buy internet tires, because I know what I'm buying. How else am I gonna get 4 brand new tires in a 245/40/19 for $280? A lot of shops here don't have ONE tire for that price in that size. The guy I get my used rubber from mounts them for me for $15 a corner.

There's nothing wrong with used tires IF YOU KNOW WHAT YOU'RE DOING. I haven't put a new tire on one of the "beater" cars in years. Not the work car, not the race car, but the grocery getters. Never had a problem. Because I know what I'm buying and I go to reputable used tire shops with which I have a relationship.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

Used tires are for poor people.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

AlmostJaded said:


> Lot's of "consumer-level" comments here from people who's expertise on tires extends to internet searches and talking to a guy they know, lol.
> .........
> I buy internet tires, because I know what I'm buying.
> .........
> ...


Care to share your "expertise" with the "consumer-level" people here? Or maybe not. It sure sounds like you are the ultimate authority when it comes to tires, especially used ones, so you could probably make a lot of money sharing your expertise on teh almighty interwebs. I'm sure people would be happy to pay you for your expertise.


----------



## AlmostJaded (Jan 25, 2019)

PHXTE said:


> Used tires are for poor people.


So, Uber drivers? LMAO! As much as ya'll ***** about earnings here, as often as "minimum wage" gets tossed around on these forums - I really fail to see where you intended to have any impact there. Also - I literally know millionaires that sometimes buy used tires. Depending on the application, there's often just no need to blow money on new rubber.

As for Tom - 20 years working on and racing cars - yeah, I know tires pretty well. Your snark is poorly placed. I don't need to make money off my knowledge; I need to put tires on my cars when I need it, and there's no reason to put hundreds of dollars into it for a car I'm not worried about. I put new rubber on the work car and the cars I care more about. Otherwise - well, I just put four used Michelin Defender LT's on the SUV for under $150 _out the door._ Look up Defender LT's new in a 225/75/16. You can't get ONE new tire for that. Mounted and balanced, after tax. They had 50-60% tread left. So after I've gone through 2 FULL SETS OF FOUR, I'll be out a little less than 2 new tires.

As for teaching you - well, there's only so much I can impart. Look at build dates. Check wear patterns and learn what they mean. Look for patches. Know how to spot tread separation and dry rot. Learn how to identify a worn or damaged internal belt on an unmounted tire.

A good used tire shop will inspect them well and will work with you if they don't work out - but as with everything in life, the more you know yourself, the better off you are.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Alrighty, then... Diffrent strokes for diffrent folks pretty much sums it up. LOL!!!


----------



## dgates01 (Jun 24, 2018)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> I used to think tires was one of those things you had to buy locally, from Walmart tire center or a tire shop because it would cost too much to ship... I was wrong.
> 
> The cheapest new tires at walmart or a local tire shop cost $380 - $420, including mounting (installation).
> 
> Instead, search for tires on eBay motors and amazon, once you do the search, it will ask you to enter your vehicle make and model so you're only shown tires that are the right size for your vehicle. Expect to pay $130 - $200 for 4 new tires, shipping included. Once the tires arrive call local tire shops and ask what they charge for mounting new tires. Some places will refuse, if you didn't buy the tires at their shop, but I found a place that charges $20 per and you should be able too. If you can't, just bring your tires to a Walmart Auto Center for mounting, they charge $25 per tire, even at that price, you're paying $300 total for new tires instead of $400.


Or, you could just go to America's Tire / Discount Tire and get their brand, and then save yourself all that hassle. I bought a new set of 195/65R15's recently for $260 installed.


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> I used to think tires was one of those things you had to buy locally, from Walmart tire center or a tire shop because it would cost too much to ship... I was wrong.
> 
> The cheapest new tires at walmart or a local tire shop cost $380 - $420, including mounting (installation).
> 
> Instead, search for tires on eBay motors and amazon, once you do the search, it will ask you to enter your vehicle make and model so you're only shown tires that are the right size for your vehicle. Expect to pay $130 - $200 for 4 new tires, shipping included. Once the tires arrive call local tire shops and ask what they charge for mounting new tires. Some places will refuse, if you didn't buy the tires at their shop, but I found a place that charges $20 per and you should be able too. If you can't, just bring your tires to a Walmart Auto Center for mounting, they charge $25 per tire, even at that price, you're paying $300 total for new tires instead of $400.


Ever heard the saying, "Penny wise, dollar foolish"?


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

I just make a list of the 4 tires I need and Hire the Kid around the Block for $100 to get them for me.. he always comes through..I figure I am saving $500 or so and teaching the Kid survival lessons


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

dauction said:


> I just make a list of the 4 tires I need and Hire the Kid around the Block for $100 to get them for me.. he always comes through..I figure I am saving $500 or so and teaching the Kid survival lessons


Rims and balance included . . .


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

As someone who deals waaaaay too much with tires (commercial applications), buying tires on ebay is like buying tires on Craigslist or similar. It's a crapshoot. As another poster brought up, date code. Discount/America's tire often sells tires on ebay, they are either blems, overstock, or date code is beyond 24 months. The Discount by me, when they do inventory, if they have tires that are over 2 yrs old on code date, they return them to the warehouse and are then resold on Ebay.

Mentioned in here are Allen Tires, Lexani Tires, Lenfa, Lionhart. These are all Chinese brand tires, they SUCK, SUCK, SUCK. We frequently find these Chinese brand tires in out of the way places for commercial vehicle use. The warranties suck, they are subpar for US standards, they rarely last the warranted length and even then the places that sell them will frequently not be able to warrant them for one reason or another.

Also, many of the tires sold Ebay are blems, sure they could last you 60,000 miles, or they could last you 10,000 miles. BLEMs are often not sold with the same warranty as perfect tires, Discount, Goodyear, Firestone and Tire Rack warranties often don't cover BLEM tires.

As for used, there are a couple of places in my area that sell used tires, guess what, I see a lot of rideshare drivers in there buying them, because that is all they can afford.



HyundaiBigDog said:


> Here you go, $177 for 4 new tires size 205/55/R16, shipping included. You're welcome. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MZB4V16/?tag=ubne0c-20


OMFG, LMAO. Company bought a brand new container chassis in December, came with 12 Westlakes mounted on it. We've already had two blow outs on the interstate. Horrible tires, made in China, they are OEM for some equipment companies because they can buy an entire trailer load of them for dirt cheap.


----------



## 1974toyota (Jan 5, 2018)

Frontier Guy said:


> As someone who deals waaaaay too much with tires (commercial applications), buying tires on ebay is like buying tires on Craigslist or similar. It's a crapshoot. As another poster brought up, date code. Discount/America's tire often sells tires on ebay, they are either blems, overstock, or date code is beyond 24 months. The Discount by me, when they do inventory, if they have tires that are over 2 yrs old on code date, they return them to the warehouse and are then resold on Ebay.
> 
> Mentioned in here are Allen Tires, Lexani Tires, Lenfa, Lionhart. These are all Chinese brand tires, they SUCK, SUCK, SUCK. We frequently find these Chinese brand tires in out of the way places for commercial vehicle use. The warranties suck, they are subpar for US standards, they rarely last the warranted length and even then the places that sell them will frequently not be able to warrant them for one reason or another.
> 
> ...


I have 2 westlake tires on back of my car, been there 1 years, so far so good, On front i have GT radials VP, same thing no issues,JMO
I got them from Discount tires, delivered to my door, for free, had a tire shop install them. jmo



Yulli Yung said:


> Ever heard the saying, "Penny wise, dollar foolish"?


Nope



AlmostJaded said:


> So, Uber drivers? LMAO! As much as ya'll @@@@@ about earnings here, as often as "minimum wage" gets tossed around on these forums - I really fail to see where you intended to have any impact there. Also - I literally know millionaires that sometimes buy used tires. Depending on the application, there's often just no need to blow money on new rubber.
> 
> As for Tom - 20 years working on and racing cars - yeah, I know tires pretty well. Your snark is poorly placed. I don't need to make money off my knowledge; I need to put tires on my cars when I need it, and there's no reason to put hundreds of dollars into it for a car I'm not worried about. I put new rubber on the work car and the cars I care more about. Otherwise - well, I just put four used Michelin Defender LT's on the SUV for under $150 _out the door._ Look up Defender LT's new in a 225/75/16. You can't get ONE new tire for that. Mounted and balanced, after tax. They had 50-60% tread left. So after I've gone through 2 FULL SETS OF FOUR, I'll be out a little less than 2 new tires.
> 
> ...


you da man


----------



## Homie G (Oct 19, 2017)

jayrock said:


> i buy prius tires for $29 shipped each when on sale. Usually its like $29 so i stock up for the fleet when on sale. Also i got a deal with my tire guy for mount/balance so its worked out well. Also* i tend to have ready to go wheels *so when i need to repair a flat for a driver i just swap the rim.


You have ready to go wheels too? Small world.

I have about 5 of them in the garage all shredded to hell from potholes.

Our tax dollars at work fixing up the roads. What a frigin joke


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I bought 4 used tires at 146000 miles for $200
Now I have 165000 miles on the car and still plenty of tread left

New would have been over $750 I figure if I get 20000 miles out of the used tires I’m money ahead


----------



## Bulls23 (Sep 4, 2015)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> I used to think tires was one of those things you had to buy locally, from Walmart tire center or a tire shop because it would cost too much to ship... I was wrong.
> 
> The cheapest new tires at walmart or a local tire shop cost $380 - $420, including mounting (installation).
> 
> Instead, search for tires on eBay motors and amazon, once you do the search, it will ask you to enter your vehicle make and model so you're only shown tires that are the right size for your vehicle. Expect to pay $130 - $200 for 4 new tires, shipping included. Once the tires arrive call local tire shops and ask what they charge for mounting new tires. Some places will refuse, if you didn't buy the tires at their shop, but I found a place that charges $20 per and you should be able too. If you can't, just bring your tires to a Walmart Auto Center for mounting, they charge $25 per tire, even at that price, you're paying $300 total for new tires instead of $400.


Thanks, man! I just checked Amazon for 4 tires for my '10 Prius. They even offer shipping to my local Sears for installation, which will cost me $60 for all 4! Total price - $230! Granted, I'm not buying Firestone or something, but that's fine since I'm not going to keep it past Dec. 2020 anyway. That's a crazy deal!


----------



## Uber1010 (Mar 25, 2019)

HyundaiBigDog said:


> I used to think tires was one of those things you had to buy locally, from Walmart tire center or a tire shop because it would cost too much to ship... I was wrong.
> 
> The cheapest new tires at walmart or a local tire shop cost $380 - $420, including mounting (installation).
> 
> Instead, search for tires on eBay motors and amazon, once you do the search, it will ask you to enter your vehicle make and model so you're only shown tires that are the right size for your vehicle. Expect to pay $130 - $200 for 4 new tires, shipping included. Once the tires arrive call local tire shops and ask what they charge for mounting new tires. Some places will refuse, if you didn't buy the tires at their shop, but I found a place that charges $20 per and you should be able too. If you can't, just bring your tires to a Walmart Auto Center for mounting, they charge $25 per tire, even at that price, you're paying $300 total for new tires instead of $400.


Buying tiers online are dangerous because you do not understand the DOT rules of tires if tiers are new and stored more then 6 years it can explode any time


----------



## AlmostJaded (Jan 25, 2019)

Just crossed 28,000 miles on the cheap Achilles rubber I bought new online and expected to get 30,000 miles out of; still more than 60% tread left and they're holding up great. I'm pleasantly surprised. 

Frontier Guy is correct in saying that Chinese crap is crap, but I rolled the dice on these and so far so good. I'll probably risk another set when they're done.


----------

